# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  How Long Should I Wait For Second Cycle?

## newoldguy

I ran my first ever cycle for 10 weeks which included:

100ml Test E (1X per week)
100ml Nandrolone Decanoate (1X per week)
10mg Anastrazol (1X per week)
.01cc HGH (([email protected]) 5X per week)
.01cc HCG (3X per week)

I weight 180 and have been taking in between 150-180G of protein daily. I lift 3-4 days a week and practice martial arts 3-5 days per week.

I know, I know...very lose doses of everything but at 45 (and this being my first ever cycle) I wanted to see how my body reacted to everything before I moved onto a more appropriate cycle.

I had an increase in energy, my mood got better and I dropped lot of fat, which were my original goals. I've also added a little muscle. I do/did feel stronger. And, I had a couple of days late in the cycle where I lifted the most weight in various exercises than ever before in my life.

Since ending the Deca cycle, I've noticed a decline in size and some strength even though muscle definition is still visible. I continue my above mentioned exercise routine, continue to work my diet, continue to take 1ml HCG (3X per week), 100ml Test E (1 X per week) and 10mg Anastrazole (1 X per week).

I'm anxious to begin my next cycle (which will include the following) but I'm also concerned that it may be too soon. On the other hand, I'm telling myself that I was taking such low doses of everything that starting the next cycle early shouldn't cause problems:

300ml Test E (divided twice a week)
300ml Deca (divided three times per week)
Possibly .01cc HGH ((GHRP2) 5 days per week)
10mg Anastrazole (1 tab weekly)
Maybe some Nolvedex if the Anastrazole doesn't work by itself

So, my question is, do I need to wait a full 10 weeks before I can begin the next cycle? Does anyone see anything wrong with what I'm proposing for the next cycle...any recommendations?

Last blood test showed Test levels at 1400. Estradol dropped significantly with the introduction of Anastrazole.

Also, do you see a reason to take Dex or is Anastrazole usually enough.

Thanks all

----------


## ranman32566

Time on your cycle = Time off your cycle

----------


## kelevra

To many variables for someone to decide for you. Most (as above) preach time on = time off. That is not set in stone of course. That is for the general lad who wants to be safe, healthy and fertile. 
Examine your current health, goals in BB, AGE, risks you are willing to wager, and how fertile you are worried about staying. 
Some younger guys seem to be more worried about nat test production and fertility rather than things like lipids and heart health. 
Do your research and then decide. Some of the PCT medications seems as they can be more harsh on the body than the AAS. 
Good luck

----------


## ScotchGuard02

It took me about 6 months after PCT to recover from my first cycle. My cycle was more intense then yours. I don't think it'll take you too much longer after PCT to recover. Maybe 3 to 4 months. If you want to be safe you should get blood work done.

----------


## SlimJoe

The amount u cycled for u should have the same rest

----------


## X83

Cycle Time + PCT Time = Time for second cycle.

----------


## Times Roman

> To many variables for someone to decide for you. Most (as above) preach time on = time off. That is not set in stone of course. That is for the general lad who wants to be safe, healthy and fertile. 
> Examine your current health, goals in BB, AGE, risks you are willing to wager, and how fertile you are worried about staying. 
> Some younger guys seem to be more worried about nat test production and fertility rather than things like lipids and heart health. 
> Do your research and then decide. Some of the PCT medications seems as they can be more harsh on the body than the AAS. 
> Good luck


I was talking to a Bosnian friend of mine. Dude is a monster. He is very knowledgable about aas. He told me that with blood monitoring, once all the panels are back in the "normal" zone, you are ready. For some, this could happen quickly. Others, not so quick. If you are not going to regularly monitor your blood levels, then the time on + pct = time off.

----------

